# Week 4 Lock-Off Royal Caribbean for rent.



## Tfish

Week 4 Lock-off Royal Caribbean for rent. January 24/15 - January 31/15

Last minute price $400 OBO.

Please contact:Tfish by clicking on Tug Member name.


----------



## Tfish

Or best offer.


----------



## DeniseM

You must include the dates in your post.

I would delete your phone number and email from your post - everyone on the internet can read them.

(Click EDIT at the bottom of your post.)

Instead, ask interested parties to click on your blue user name and send you an email through TUG.


----------



## nicfalc

*Details*

What are the details of this??


----------



## Tfish

This is the B side or Studio.
http://www.royalresorts.com


----------



## Tfish

Price drop!!!

Now $350.


----------



## jmdickie

Are there cooking facilities in the lock off? Where exactly is this resort. It it is an all inclusive do you have to buy the meal plan?


----------



## Tfish

There is no cooking facilities as such. There is a microwave and small bar fridge.

Two queen beds and full bathroom.

This unit is at the Royal Caribbean in Cancun.


----------



## jmdickie

So does that mean you have to buy the daily meal plan?


----------



## Tfish

The Royal Caribbean is not All- Inclusive.

AI is not required nor available at the either the Royal Caribbean or the Royal Islander.


----------



## SunandFun83

*Love the Royal Resorts*

We just returned from two weeks at the Royal Sands.  We love the Royal Family of resorts for great facilities, and incredible service.  The Royal Caribbean has two wonderful pools and direct beach access.  The Tradewinds restaurant is one of our favorites and Captain's Cove is across the street.

We refer to Cancun as Miami Beach South.  The hotel employees speak English, the hotel has reverse osmosis purified water, the hotel strip is great.

If you are nervous about going to Mexico, don't be afraid of Cancun.  We do not own at the Royals, I own six Marriott and Hyatt timeshares and The Royal Sands is my favorite timeshare.  I have already reserved for December 2015.


----------

